# 3X - TRU Technology Billet B-2200 2 Channel Amplifier



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

TRU Technology Billet B-2200 2 Channel Amplifier

this guy has 3 of the TRU Technology Billet B-2200 2 Channel Amplifiers

$650 + $35 BIN or maybe try to win the auction with the reserve..


----------

